# Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19) in Pennsylvania



## oldman (Mar 16, 2020)

*The Governor just announced that all non essential businesses must close as of midnight tonight. *


----------



## DaveA (Mar 16, 2020)

I think this is being mirrored in Conn, NY, and NJ, or restriction similar to this.   Probably other states will follow suit.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

What's a *non essential *business?


----------



## DaveA (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't really know and wasn't paying that much attention to the news but in that 3 state area (NY,CT, and NJ) they mentioned restaurants and bars which I imagine threw most boozers into a "tizzy".


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2020)

As this mess continues to grow, it is really going to have an impact on the daily lives for millions of our people....regardless of whether or not they succumb to this illness.  Can anyone imagine the impact to our society, AND economy, if our cities begin to look like some of the European metro areas....empty streets, everyone stuck at home, etc.???


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Don M. said:


> As this mess continues to grow, it is really going to have an impact on the daily lives for millions of our people....regardless of whether or not they succumb to this illness.  Can anyone imagine the impact to our society, AND economy, if our cities begin to look like some of the European metro areas....empty streets, everyone stuck at home, etc.???


well it's going to happen to you unfortunately... and they will likely  control the streets with the army, police  and helicopters and drones.. and  those who do not comply will face fines or detentions...

However  I do wonder what your government would do with all of your homeless people... ( we in Europe have homeless people but nowhere near the extent that the USA ( LA etc have)  so I wonder how that would be controlled....rhetorical question really because it takes us into a political debate.. so that can't go any further sadly..


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well it's going to happen to you unfortunately... and they will likely  control the streets with the army, police  and helicopters and drones.. and  those who do not comply will face fines or detentions...



Yes, it seems that the U.S. is creeping closer to such drastic measures with every passing day.  People here should be watching closely to what is happening in Europe, and start preparing for similar measures here.  

If there is ANY positive to such measures, it might be that the police will find it easier to apprehend the illegal drug users/dealers, as they scurry around the streets looking for their Heroin, Cocaine, and Meth, etc.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 16, 2020)

Seems to be about the healthcare system more than anything else.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2020)

Houston is closing all bars and restaurants for 15 days. Why 15 days? Does the mayor think it will be over in 15 days?


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 16, 2020)

Surely bars would be classified as an essential business.  And Starbucks.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What's a *non essential *business?


Liquor stores, hair salons, restaurants, senior centers, movie theaters, health clubs, golf courses, casinos, driver & photo license centers, etc.  in PA. 
Only places that are to stay open are pharmacies and grocery stores.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 17, 2020)

I think that closures and other draconian societal restrictions are ultimately going to do more damage than any disease itself.  Cowering at home in fear may be existing, but it isn't living.  Who would have thought this possible in the 21st century?  This is playing out like some dark dystopian novel...


----------



## bingo (Mar 17, 2020)

well...has to be done...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I think that closures and other draconian societal restrictions are ultimately going to do more damage than any disease itself.  Cowering at home in fear may be existing, but it isn't living.  Who would have thought this possible in the 21st century?  This is playing out like some dark dystopian novel...


Better to exist in a smaller life for a few weeks or months and go on living after that, than to cease living or existing altogether.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2020)

Our governor restricted restaurants here effective yesterday.  As I understand it, when Massachusetts took this step there was concern (likely correct) that people from MA would simply drive over the border and flood our restaurants.

Massachusetts has one of the highest number of coronavirus cases per 100,000 population in the US.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 17, 2020)

I only ever go to the grocery store and the pharmacy so I'm set.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 17, 2020)

This thing will create lesions on your breathing tubes inside your lungs. Ick! Need I say more?


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 17, 2020)

San Francisco has a 'shelter in place' directive.

https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-lockdown-coronavirus-disease-bay-area-2020-3

So what becomes of all the homeless in these places notorious for larger than normal populations and encampments


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> This thing will create lesions on your breathing tubes inside your lungs. Ick! Need I say more?


A Doctor today who said she contracted Covid-19 and has now recovered, said that her throat felt like there was knives in there, and in fact it was layers of ulcers, and also in the linings of her nasal passges .. * doesn't bear thinking about*


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2020)

Here in PA, traffic was very light where I live. With schools closed and now non essential businesses forced to close, I guess people have nowhere else to go, except back and forth to work. 

I took on a PT job in a grocery store, the largest chain here in PA and it has been super hectic. People have been more pleasant that I had expected. We get seven trucks a day with groceries, meats, frozen foods and produce. Then, we also get several more trucks of special vendors like, dairy, several different cakes and cookie vendors, soda, etc. 

We open at 6 now and by 7, all of the tp is gone. Today, we ran out of hamburger at 8:30. The biggest item that we got zero of were eggs. *EGGS!!* What, did the hens go on strike?


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2020)

Here I am retired, enjoying my life and the phone rings. The state asks me to come back on a temp basis and man the phones at my choice of barracks. Troopers are all on the road making sure businesses are complying with the Governor’s orders to be closed. I started on Tuesday and I work any days I want and hours that suit me. Really not a bad gig.


----------



## lukebass (Mar 21, 2020)

911,
Great to hear you stepped up to the plate.  Semper Fi.

On the subject;  we normally take the checkout guy/gal at the grocery stores for granted.  Many of them are still manning their posts.  They are putting themselves on the line.  It would be nice to give them a big "thank you" or "I appreciate you" on the way out.


----------



## 911 (Mar 31, 2020)

lukebass said:


> 911,
> Great to hear you stepped up to the plate.  Semper Fi.
> 
> On the subject;  we normally take the checkout guy/gal at the grocery stores for granted.  Many of them are still manning their posts.  They are putting themselves on the line.  It would be nice to give them a big "thank you" or "I appreciate you" on the way out.


Thank you. Still helping at the Lancaster Barracks. Phone never stops ringing. I wish I was back in uniform.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well it's going to happen to you unfortunately... and they will likely  control the streets with the army, police  and helicopters and drones.. and  those who do not comply will face fines or detentions...
> 
> However  I do wonder what your government would do with all of your homeless people... ( we in Europe have homeless people but nowhere near the extent that the USA ( LA etc have)  so I wonder how that would be controlled....rhetorical question really because it takes us into a political debate.. so that can't go any further sadly..


Just regarding the homeless in California - They are reportedly working to put them into empty units - why did it take this disaster for them to get the homeless off the streets and into sheltered environments?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

oldman said:


> Here in PA, traffic was very light where I live. With schools closed and now non essential businesses forced to close, I guess people have nowhere else to go, except back and forth to work.
> 
> I took on a PT job in a grocery store, the largest chain here in PA and it has been super hectic. People have been more pleasant that I had expected. We get seven trucks a day with groceries, meats, frozen foods and produce. Then, we also get several more trucks of special vendors like, dairy, several different cakes and cookie vendors, soda, etc.
> 
> We open at 6 now and by 7, all of the tp is gone. Today, we ran out of hamburger at 8:30. The biggest item that we got zero of were eggs. *EGGS!!* What, did the hens go on strike?


It has been the same here - egg shortages ... it makes no sense, as with longer days and warmer temperatures, my daughters chickens are laying like mad.  She is giving away her surplus eggs.  Confusing!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

911 said:


> Here I am retired, enjoying my life and the phone rings. The state asks me to come back on a temp basis and man the phones at my choice of barracks. Troopers are all on the road making sure businesses are complying with the Governor’s orders to be closed. I started on Tuesday and I work any days I want and hours that suit me. Really not a bad gig.


Thank you!


----------



## 911 (Apr 3, 2020)

Busy as all get out. How about this.....If I a m on a phone call and another call comes in on another line, a recording answers advising the party of two options...1. Hold or 2. Leave name, number and a brief message.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I don't really know and wasn't paying that much attention to the news but in that 3 state area (NY,CT, and NJ) they mentioned restaurants and bars which I imagine threw most boozers into a "tizzy".


Dave, some places are allowing restaurant to include take out booze, temporarily ignoring the statute.


----------

